# 6 HD Channels Uplinked



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

The 6 HD Channels are all PPV HD Channels

Here is the Link:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I, for one, would be much happier to see "real" channels in HD.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

You think E* would offer 300 in HD. I would purchase it in a second. It was one of the best selling HD movies released just recently.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Id rather see locals in HD, I live near the capitol of PA and have no HD locals, come on Dish


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Here is a second for Harrisburg ,PA locals.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> Id rather see locals in HD, I live near the capitol of PA and have no HD locals, come on Dish


I totally agree!!!!!!!!!!! If D**** can get agreements to do locals in HD why can't Dish?


----------



## jackienopay (Dec 18, 2003)

Third on Harrisburg locals in HD. I have to run a wire this weekend so I can see the Eagles game in High Def. next week.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The info on the EKB page is from the uplink activity report http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96250 . Those weekly threads are often very informative.


----------

